# Auf zwei Monitore spielen



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle die mir hoffenltich helfen^^!

Heute habe ich aus Langeweile meinen alten 17" Monitor geholt und zusammen mit meinem aktuellen 20 Zoller angesteckt! 
Im Normalbetrieb funktionier auch alles einwandfrei, d.h. ich kann Fenster von dem einen zum andern hin und her schieben.
Natürlich kam schnell die Idee ein Spiel (nehmen wir mal Far Cry 2) auf ALLEN zwei zu spielen
Jedoch sobald ich das Spiel starte wir es nur auf dem primer eingestelltem Monitor angeziegt.
Was muss ich allso machen das das Game auf allen zwei Bildschirmen läuft

MfG
ich


----------



## klyer (12. Juni 2009)

ich gleube, du musst in die nvidia systemsteuerung, und die beiden als einen monitor zusammenfügen (da gibt es auch extra so einen punkt)
und dann kannst du im game auch eine höhere auflösung einstellen.
aber ob es auch einen performance anstieg gibt?
mfg


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin alle Einstellungen durchgegangen habe aber den besagten Punkt nicht gefunden? Da du auch eine Nvidia GPU hast- wo steht das bei dir?


----------



## klyer (12. Juni 2009)

hm...da müsste ich schaun, wenn cih wieder an meinem game-rechner sitze... aber ich hatte mal einen bericht von pcgh gelesen, und da war gleub ich auch so ein punkt...
ahhhhh...aber mir fällt grad ein, du benötigst auch win XP...(bei den ging es nur auf xp, weil für vista noch keine treiber raus sind!)
mfg


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Ok aber inzwischen müssten doch schon längst entsprechende Treiber für Vista vorhanden sein?
Ist das ein Treiber für das Spiel? Welcher Treiber wurde für XP benötigt? Dann könnte man nach einem für Vista suchen.


----------



## klyer (12. Juni 2009)

ich gleub das war einfach nur nvidia sys steuerung .... 
aber vl gibts auch nen prog...?
mfg


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

Was willst du den auf zwei Monitoren spielen? Shooter? Kannst du knicken. Autorennen? Kannst du ebenfalls knicken. Strategie würde noch gehen, das war es dann aber auch schon. Außerdem hast du zwei unterschiedliche Monitore, das ist dann noch grauenhafter.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juni 2009)

du musst nur in den nvidia einstellenung bei "Auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche anzeigen" ein häckchen, punkt oder sonst was drann machen u. auf speicher klicken...


----------



## Tjuri (12. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage bezüglich 2 Monitoren - aber nicht gleichzeitig spielen:

Auf Monitor A spielen und auf Monitor B nebenbei z.b. im Internet surfen.

Geht das ohne Probleme oder ist das Grafikkarten abhängig? (habe eine HD4870)


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Gibt es verschieden Nvidia Systemsteuerungen? Wo ist der Punkt bei dir? Ich finde ihn einfach nicht^^


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

@Tjuri
Geht nicht. Du kannst dir auf dem zweiten Monitor etwas anzeigen lassen, jedoch kannst du nich tmit der Maus einfach rüber um da etwas zu tippen. Einzige Lösung, das Spiel im Fenstermodus starten. Bei Strategiespielen ist das aber wieder ägerlich, denn wenn du gewohnt bist mit dem Mauszeiger zu scrollen (im Spiel) wirst du jedesmal aus dem Fensterbereich raus rutschen.


----------



## Tjuri (12. Juni 2009)

Alles, danke dir!


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was willst du den auf zwei Monitoren spielen? Shooter? Kannst du knicken. Autorennen? Kannst du ebenfalls knicken. Strategie würde noch gehen, das war es dann aber auch schon. Außerdem hast du zwei unterschiedliche Monitore, das ist dann noch grauenhafter.



Ich möchte es auch nur just for fun ausprobieren^^
Spielen würde ich H.A.W.K.S


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juni 2009)

ähm die ******* ist ich kann grad ned nach gucken, hast du team viewer?


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Jep habe ich


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juni 2009)

gut, dann schick mir mal über PN deine ICQ nummer, wenn de eine hast o. MSI account...!!


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2009)

Eine etwas genauere Erklärung was ich eigentlich möchte:

Mir geht es nur darum mal einfach zum *sehen wie es ist* zwei Monitore zu betreiben und z.b HAWX auf den beiden zu spielen als wäre es ein Monitor. Idealerweise muss dann das Cockpit in der Mitte der LCDx zu sehen sein.
Als Primärmonitor kommt ein 20"er mit 1680*1050 zum Einsatz, sekundär ein 17"er mit 180*1024 oder ein kleiner 22" Ferseher mit 1680*1050 (aus der Küche XD)

Es es überhaupt möglich mit 2 Monitoren ein Spiel zu zocken? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juni 2009)

er will ne Monitorerweiterung... für alle die es noch nicht verstandne haben...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Unter Vista funktioniert die Geschichte leider nur über Spiele die nativ zwei Monitore unterstützen(gibt es fast nicht) oder mit einer Hardwarelösung die das Signal erst nach der Graka auf zwei Monitore aufteilet(TripleHead2Go).

Der sogenannte Span-Modus ist, bedingt durch das Treibermodell, bei einem neueren OS als XP nicht möglich.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Unter Vista funktioniert die Geschichte leider nur über Spiele die nativ zwei Monitore unterstützen(gibt es fast nicht) oder mit einer Hardwarelösung die das Signal erst nach der Graka auf zwei Monitore aufteilet(TripleHead2Go).
> 
> Der sogenannte Span-Modus ist, bedingt durch das Treibermodell, bei einem neueren OS als XP nicht möglich.



Auf PCGH wurden aber schon Screens von HAWXS und Gothic3 gezeigt die mit drei Monitors liefen. Folglich unterstutzen diese Spiele entsprechende Auflösungen!? Dies sollte dann mit nur zwei auch laufen oder?

Angenommen ich hätte drei LCDs, könnte ich dann einfach ein entsprechendes Spiel starten welches sich dann automatisch aufteilt?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

Die ganze Bilder basieren auf dem von mir schon genannten TripleHead2Go.

Das einzige Spiel das mir einfällt dass zwei Monitore von Haus aus nutzt ist Supreme Commander. Die meisten anderen lassen sich zwar auf die entsprechenden Auflösungen aufpusten, brauchen aber die Hardwarehilfe von Matrox um diese auf mehrere Monitore zu verteilen.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2009)

Also gibt es fast keine Spiele die 2 Monitore unterstützen sondern wenn schon dann drei?!


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe?

Es gibt ein paar ganz wenige Spiele die zwei Monitore(Supreme Commander) unterstützen und kein einziges das drei Unterstützt.

Die notwendige Auflösung ist was ganz anderes, aber die kannst du ohne ein TripleHead nicht nutzen.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe?
> 
> Es gibt ein paar ganz wenige Spiele die zwei Monitore(Supreme Commander) unterstützen und kein einziges das drei Unterstützt.
> 
> Die notwendige Auflösung ist was ganz anderes, aber die kannst du ohne ein TripleHead nicht nutzen.



Mit " fast keine" meine ich doch SC und 2-3 andere und das sind nun mal fast keine^^

Aber ich sehe schon das dieses Vorhaben für "just for fun" für mich sowiso nicht erreichbar ist- zumindest nicht ohne zusätzlichen Hilfsmittel.


----------



## mike86 (14. Juni 2010)

hallo gibt es irgendas das ich wenn ich zb bbc2 spiele auf dem 24"monitor auf den 2ten einen 22"monitor mit der maus rüber komme bei meinem onkel geht das aber der weiss auch nicht wieso den er hatt nichts verstellt 

meine graka eine  470gtx von zotac


----------

